# Applications > Dveloppement 2D, 3D et Jeux > Moteurs 3D >  Vos avis: mon jeu Sonic 3D GL ( moteur 3D perso)

## Flipz137

Bjr
Voila je vien de mettre mon site en ligne 

http://www.bosser-jerome.com

il contient , 
* des information sur mon prochain jeu amateur Sonic 3D ainsi que des videos extraites du jeu


* un jeu complet 3D chao's mazes telechargable


* des demos en OpenGL plutot sympatiques surtout pour les possesseur de radeon


j'aimerais vos avis

----------


## Happy

Hey Flipz137,

Tres impressionant ce que tu nous a fait, c'est tres beau.
J'ai beaucoup, l'eau ... et surtout cette image marrante: 
http://www.bosser.jerome.free.fr/sgl/shot/shot28.jpg
Tout ca c'est en dveloppement depuis combien du temps?

En tout cas bravo 
 ::D:

----------


## Zacks

Pour ma part, j'en ai l'eau  la bouche.

Je ne suis que dbutant et ne touche pour l'instant qu' la 2D mais quand je vois une merveille pareille, a me donne envie de redoubler d'efforts dans mon apprentissage !

Bravo ! C'est d'une qualit purement professionnelle mais vu ton C.V, je pense que c'est normal.

PS : Hum, je suis rest bloqu au niveau 6 de Chao's mazes... Il va falloir que je m'acharne. :p

----------


## Happy

Je vien de tester le benchmark ( les autres demos ne marchent pas sur ma vieille nvidia fx5200 )
c'est tres beau, et marrant, et j'aime surtout la musique .
Le score du bench: 1962

----------


## Brouzouf

Franchement, chapeur bas ! Et dire que ce n'est qu'un projet amateur, a laisse rveur   :8O:  . Trs beau boulot mais je pense que tu n'as pas du faire a en une semaine ...

----------


## loka

joli, tu as mis combien de temp pour faire chacun ?

----------


## Flipz137

Pas mal de temps pour le sonic ( 6 bons mois pour cette version ), et 2 mois pour le chaos.

----------


## gybe

Impressionant   :8O:

----------


## Rafy

Trs trs beau.... Bravo.  ::twisted::

----------


## Captain_JS

Rahhh la la maginifique   ::D:  

Les effets sont de tooute beaut et l'ambiance est super sympa   ::lol::  

Ca donne envie de programmer  :o

----------


## GyZmoO

Bravo !!!! C'est impressionant !

----------


## Matt2094

C'est bien partis, mme si a a d demander plusieurs mois de travaille intensifs ...  ::roll::

----------


## Flipz137

merci ca fait rellement plaisir, j'essayerais de vous sortir une dmo jouable avec au minimum 4 niveaux. Je me tate a modliser green hill: j'ai tjrs une preference pour les sonic old school, j'aimerais retrouv la meme ambiance dans un sonic 3D.

Ca fais du bien de ne pas se sentir seul fan

----------


## Franck.H

Ouaipe faut dire ce qui est .. ca a du chien tout ca   ::bravo::

----------


## Zacks

Je pense que l'on va tous attendre avec impatience cette dmo !
Ca donne tellement envie d'y jouer.

----------


## omlip

+ 1 pour tout 
magnifique de chez magnifique

Je me rejouis de retrouver les sensations que j'avais sur MegaDrive  :;): 


Merci

a+

----------


## FxIzeL

Yahou c'est vraiment joli, bon j'ai vu que les screens pour l'instant l'ordi que j'ai ne permet pas de le lancer  ::(: 
mais tu as utilis quoi comme outils ?

----------


## Matt2094

> Yahou c'est vraiment joli, bon j'ai vu que les screens pour l'instant l'ordi que j'ai ne permet pas de le lancer 
> mais tu as utilis quoi comme outils ?


D'aprs ce que j'ai compris, il utilise son propre moteur 3D ...  ::?:

----------


## delfare

genial ton sonic  ::D:  

tu utilise les heightmap pour le terrain + bounding box pour les collisions ou des techniques plus complexes?

----------


## Flipz137

Non effectivement ca fait un moment que je boss dessus, j'espere ne pas me faire taper sur les doights par sega.

----------


## prudho

Je trouve ton Sonic magnifique, c'est du trs joli travail !!!

 ::hola::   ::hola::   ::hola::   ::applo::   ::applo::   ::applo::   ::hola::   ::hola::   ::hola::

----------


## Hirouchima

salut

Beau travail, quelle logiciel vous utilisez.

Merci d'avance.

----------

